# fitting wall hung wc to tiled wall - gasket required?



## mattshaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Fitting WC to a frame, the WC will be mounted to a wall that is ceramic tiled. Will the wc crack the tiles or should I use a gasket of some kind?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait for it, it's coming

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

3..2..1..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

mattshaw said:


> Fitting WC to a frame, the WC will be mounted to a wall that is ceramic tiled. Will the wc crack the tiles or should I use a gasket of some kind?


You can use a basket strainer and 4" tapcons to mounted to the wall. Don't forget the plumbing putty in between.... don't worry about tiles, will be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You need a porcelain drill bit so you can add bolts


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Have I missed your intro?????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky said:


> Have I missed your intro?????


Homeowner don't needs any stinky intro...


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

tighten all the nuts really tight the bowl will fit tight to the wall.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

A gasket in between the tile wall and the water closet will produce separation between the two objects you are trying to connect. You don't want that.
Just torque down the bolts very tight and evenly and that should suffice.
If you hear a suspicious sound as you are tightening, just back off a 1/4 turn.
I hope this helps.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There are a lot of licensed and trained Plumbing Professionals that have broken wall hung closets and/or never even sat one. Don't ask me how I know. 


The PlumbingZone is designed for Plumbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at www.diychatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com If your not already a member there, you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

*HOWEVER>>> Wall hung water closets are NOT a DIY item. *


This thread has been closed.


----------

